# Show videos of your cnc machine working here



## jumps4 (Jun 21, 2012)

sherline 4 axis cnc mill making an involute gear cutter in O1 tool steel
this is too long so skip through
steve
[video=youtube;i7LuYenzodI]


----------



## SamIAm (Jun 21, 2012)

Here are some circuit boards I cut for a friend of mine.
Doubled sided PCB's each board had about 120 holes that differed in size and the pcb needed to be flipped over to 
cut the back side traces. I cut them pretty slow. since it was a one off job. 

[video=youtube_share;OoeAzXuXpaI]http://youtu.be/OoeAzXuXpaI[/video]
1st mov hole drilling I think each board had about 120 holes.


[video=youtube_share;fgwPuK5165w]http://youtu.be/fgwPuK5165w[/video]
2nd movie scoring the board. for easy separation



[video=youtube_share;2hQz2XGcOZ0]http://youtu.be/2hQz2XGcOZ0[/video]
3rd movie cutting the traces. 




The boards all cut up.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 21, 2012)

i could not play the videos realplayer locks up but the cards look good 
thanks for sharing
steve


----------



## SamIAm (Jun 21, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> i could not play the videos realplayer locks up but the cards look good
> thanks for sharing
> steve


 Steve,
I uploaded to Joutube. DONE!!!

Sam


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 21, 2012)

they are all playing now your machine moves right along looks good
steve


----------



## jbmachine (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;EHERVuaTno4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EHERVuaTno4[/video]
[video=youtube;XayHluaqSzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=XayHluaqSzc[/video]
[video=youtube;A2dzR8rtYWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=A2dzR8rtYWM[/video]
[video=youtube;1QKfcyrDzwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1QKfcyrDzwQ[/video]
[video=youtube;t5ctsbf5qAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=t5ctsbf5qAk[/video]
[video=youtube;FvBJkrDiCgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=FvBJkrDiCgA[/video]

More to follow 
Any questions on the controller Mach3 or screenset etc
Just Ask


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks jerid they came out good
what kind of mill and did you build it?
steve


----------



## jbmachine (Jun 22, 2012)

It was an old handyman cnc mill 1.5" diameter ball screws x and y with a stepper driving the feed hand wheel all nema 23 with a centroid controller so I re did it with nema 42 1200oz x and y and a 34 for z with a quill drive - a machmotion clone ( I built ) enclosure and a storage cabinet for the electronics - It has a NEW straddle table splash guard and hard plumbing to a little giant pump - mach3 with a modified screen set I did - mastercam with tool change post processor so I can use tool change location in mach3 
will upload more pics


----------



## jbmachine (Jun 22, 2012)

The mill use to look like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgjBQW2pwY0
but some yahoo replaced a fuse with a brass tube and burnt out the controller

nmtb30 spindle
now has hatachi vfd and gear belts for spindle mach controlled


----------



## DMS (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a (short) clip of my machine cutting the backspring for a pocket knife I am working on. Machine is a converted 9x42 import knee mill. Servo's and timing belts with stock screws on X/Y. Ball screw drive on quill for the Z axis. WARNING: the volume is a little high, I have the air blast going. 

[video=youtube_share;x7R-L3ukbdI]http://youtu.be/x7R-L3ukbdI[/video]


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for joining in dms
steve


----------



## MikeAa (Jun 27, 2012)

Machining a brass gear on a converted rotary table 4th axis.
[video=youtube;PsN7FQsn1ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsN7FQsn1ek&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 27, 2012)

nice mike 
keep them coming
what kind of mill is that?
steve


----------



## MikeAa (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Steve. The mill is an old Jet that has a "Servo II" cnc retrofit, ball screws x and y and z is on the table. Added a card for the fourth axis. Pretty nice setup for it's age, downside is runs on DOS.

[video=youtube;nGs0KRfJyt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGs0KRfJyt8&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 28, 2012)

check out this video, could you imagine writing the g-code for these parts and axis's
steve
[video=youtube;YebrI5RfQz0]


----------



## SamIAm (Jun 28, 2012)

MikeAa said:


> downside is runs on DOS.



Sounds like a benefit to me. if your DOS capable keep it simple as long as you can!


----------

